# VGA USB faceplate



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any such item available? Customer wants to plug VGA and USB from computer to tv through a faceplate located lower on a wall. Is he onto something or on something?:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You mean one of these?









http://cablesandconnectors.com/


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

There are plenty:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vga+usb+wall+plate


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, this isn't going to be the "my picture is bigger than yours" thing again is it? :laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Hey, this isn't going to be the "my picture is bigger than yours" thing again is it? :laughing:


Nahh. Big pic was just a quick cut-and-paste job.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hubbell makes modular


----------

